# Progressive lenses for riding



## bavgumbo (Jul 14, 2006)

Switching from Trifocals to progressives. First couple weeks great but can not currently ride. Is anyone else riding with progressives? Just received some blended bifocals intended for riding/skiing but the blend line is larger then lined bifocals. Been riding with lined bifocals for both skiing and biking for three four years. Shocked at the progressive working so well for normal use. Contacts/surgery not an option and major brands(smith, oakley,tifosi, maui jim, etcc not viable with +4.5 prescriptions most stop around +3. Any experiences out there?


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

I went from single scrip to progressives and was very worried about the focus shift and the narrow focus area, but found I got used to them almost immediately.
I've only gone riding maybe 10-12 times after getting them, but no problems noticed.

Have you discussed with an optometrist?


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

I had to go to progressive Rx about 2 years ago. Took probably less than a week to adjust for everyday use (I work on computers all day so lots of reading at that distance). 

Never felt an issue at all while riding with them, but didn’t get to ride until the adjustment period was over. so don’t know what trying to ride during that transition would feel like. 

Started my 3rd progressive Rx just this week. Slightly smaller frames have made for a more difficult adjustment but I can feel it getting better after a couple days. 

Was able to get a pair of progressive Rx sunglasses at the same time for about $100 but haven’t tried them yet. Probably not much use for my regular trails (pretty heavy tree cover for the most part) but excited to try them for road biking. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've wearing and riding with progressives for ~20 years. It was a bit strange when first trying them on but it took no time at all to get used to them. Of course, there can be differences depending your prescription. I'm mildly nearsighted with no astigmatism so the correction isn't that strong. Stronger prescriptions might be more problematic.

I was road racing motos back then and got single correction glasses for that, but I don't think it really made much of a difference.


----------



## bavgumbo (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'm farsighted and can't see someones face clear enough w/o glasses much less a menu/map. Just took very short around the block ride with my blended bifocals and don't like em. Took my not for sports nice progressives and that worked much better. That blend line is a bit too much on the bifocal and almost non existent with the progressive.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

bavgumbo said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm farsighted and can't see someones face clear enough w/o glasses much less a menu/map. Just took very short around the block ride with my blended bifocals and don't like em. Took my not for sports nice progressives and that worked much better. That blend line is a bit too much on the bifocal and almost non existent with the progressive.


I'm near-sighted, with astigmatism, now in need of progressives and require a fairly strong prescription. I don't like large frame sizes, so I have to get a high-index/thin lens to avoid the coke bottle effect. So basically everything about my eyes screams $$$ for lenses. You can guess I'm never thrilled about getting a new Rx! Our vision insurance is thru my wife's company and is pretty good overall. At least with how expensive my lenses were I qualified for a 2nd set of lenses for free (plus 30% off the frames).

Wanted to get some Wiley X sunglass frames but with my Rx and such, but Wiley says their lab has to produce the lenses for their frame (due to the curve/wrap of a lot of their frame styles) and insurance wouldn't cover that. But I was able to find some Nike sunglass frames with less wrap that looks like they'll work. Had considered going to a single-vision sunglass lens to save money, but with our insurance I was able to have progressive sunglasses for less money than a single-vision lens pair would've cost me last year.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Went to progressives full-time a couple of years ago. Had some progressive lenses made for some Oakley sunglasses after wearing stick-on diopters for a few years, thinking I could see at a distance ok. What an eye-opener (pun intended). Suddenly, everything was much clearer and scarier. Ledges became bigger and it seemed like I was much higher off the ground. After 2-3 rides, felt completely normal and can't imagine wearing only reading diopters with regular sunglasses anymore. I really can't see squat now w/o progressives.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I used Oakley progressive lenses for a few years with no problems at all. But I have a fairly weak prescription and my vision at distance has improved over the last few years so I can manage without the progressive lens just fine. But I have now gone to dual vision contacts which are OK. Not great but OK. On road I can manage eyeglasses but not off road. It’s too muddy, wet, humid to wear eyeglasses or non prescription sunglasses for many days.


----------



## bavgumbo (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. Wish I could wear contacts. I think I'm going to go with progressives to replace my current bifocals that I ride/ski with. They've been working for my regular glasses for the last 2 week. High number plus prescriptions requires flatter lenses eliminating most of the choices I want ie wrapped. Have fun riding around and over things.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Like the OP, I'm farsighted and have worn progressives for ~ 7-8 years. Rode with just regular (no prescription) tinted glasses until about 2 years ago when I couldn't read trail maps anymore.

I didn't have any difficulty adapting to riding with progressives, literally no time at all. I spoke to the optometrist about what I was going to use the glasses for and she strongly recommended a digital prescription. You can read about that here: https://www.2020mag.com/article/digital-lens-basics-what-you-need-to-know

What I got out of all of the above is that the curve of the lens distorts the prescription so images near the edge of the lens appear less clear. With the digital prescription this effect is greatly minimized. All of this could be total marketing BS, I don't know. All I know is I don't have any trouble riding in my progressives.


----------



## bavgumbo (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Fairbanks007. That's the impression I have from trying out my work/normal progressive glasses. Getting a different frame for riding/skiing.


----------

